# Is there a place where you can donate opened pet medicine?



## David Zenz (Mar 15, 2012)

Last weekend my dog lost her battle with cancer. Although we knew she had only a few months the end came very fast and has left us with a lot of unused medicine. We have an abundant supply of herbal and regular medicine (a few were purchased the morning she died and are only missing a few tablets). I would like to make these available to help other dogs. I have no clue if I can donate them. They are very expensive drugs and I know that many owners are suffering with the economy and can't afford the expense. Any suggestions or advice?


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

When I lost 2 dogs last summer I donated all my unused medicine to the local shelter. They were glad to have it.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

I am so sorry for your lose. At the clinic I work at we have clients who donate meds (opened or not) back to the clinic. We than give them to other clients who cannot afford the meds. The clients greatly appreciate the help (many who have hit on hardtimes). Thank you for thinking of others. You are truely a kind and caring person.


----------



## David Zenz (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks! Honestly I know how I would feel if my dog got sick and I could afford the medicines to keep her alive. If I can help someone else I'd like to do so in honor of my dog.


----------



## beardiedawg (Apr 16, 2012)

If you were in any sort of support group, even on the internet, I'm sure someone would appreciate the meds.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

sos sorry for your loss 
i would say local shelter would use it


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## WestieLove (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

Please keep in mind a lot of animal shelters (this is how it goes here) require veterinary checks to be done and can only order medicaitons through those veterinarians. I would hate to see a shelter or rescue get into trouble having medication they shouldn't have. A lot of these individuals do not have the training to prescribe, dose or use many medications, this is the reason veterinary checks are required. I also advise against giving medication to other people for use on animals other then the one it was intended for, working in an emergency hospital we have had patients come in due to toxicities from this sort of thing. Even with all our hard work sometimes they do not make it because of drug interactions (even if one drug hasn't been given in a few days, they still stay in the system for a period and this varies with each drug). Please see if your veterinary clinic will take back any unused medication (sometimes not because of the unknown to what's happened to them) or ask your veterinary clinic to dispose of these drugs for you. This is what I recommend, but if you do otherwise please be careful or someone may try to hold you liable for any negative outcomes. 

I'm so sorry for your loss, my thoughts are with you in this difficult time.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss. Beside shelters, ask your vet. I was able to get some meds free after one of the vets clients died. When my gal died, I paid it forward nd took her meds to the vets.


----------



## David Zenz (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm thinking that taking the meds back to the vet is my best option considering that a shelter may be required to have a vet issue the medications. I seem to recall having heard that the vet did have options for pet owners on a limited budget.


----------

